# For The Khan! Kobrakai's White Scars



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey everyone.

For the 2011 Army Challenge here on Heresy i'm going to be making a White Scars army. I wanted to build another marine army, but all the other Codex armies were basically going to be army builds that were similar to my Iron Lords, so I wanted a new challenge. White Scars will give me two new challenges:

1). Working with a even smaller, but even more elite, fast moving force
2). Painting *********** armour!

At the moment I only have a combat squad assembled, but hopefully by the end of this month i'll have the squad painted up.










Once this squad is done, i'll go into more detail about how i'm going to build this fast moving strike force. 

At the moment i'm waiting for new paints (i'm changing over to Vallejo colours for this challenge), aswell as upgrading my lighting and work station to give me every chance of success. So stay tuned, more will be coming soon!

Thanks!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Had a great time following your last log and I am sure this one will be just as awesome. looking forward to following your progress.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, like midge said, your Iron Lord log was awesome, looking forward to this. . Can't wait to see bikers and Khan if you do them.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Good to see this log started bud. Looking forward to this one :biggrin:

Have you considered THESE?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

cant wait for MOAR!

is Kor'sarro Khan gonna make an appearance? :friends: *not looking for leaks of future posts atall*


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks guys for your replies early doors, I hope I don't disappoint.

Reaper: They would look good, but I can get the same look from decals. If however they were command style white scar pads (maybe with wreaths etc with the lightning logo), then i'd get them.

And as for Khan, I must admit I hadn't planned on it, but I might make my own model and use his rules. A entire army that outflanks? Thats just way too cool to overlook!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Good to see this. Enjoyed the Iron Lords log thouroughly.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Subscribed first up. Figure that if this log is anything on par to your Iron Lords I will need to keep an eye on it 

Looking forward to an interesting log here Kobrakai. Best of luck.

EDIT: ooh look 1,111...nice

Grish


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Poke poke, updates!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Poke poke, updates!


Okay okay!!

I got into GW today and bought some primer and some new brushes for the project, and got them primed:










Once the primer has settled for a hour or so (probably another 30 minutes after taking this shot), i'm going to do paint their bases, going to go for a slightly lighter tone than my iron lords on their bases. 

If the light is okay later today when they are done i'll post photos, if not, i'll post them tomorrow. I'm hoping some of my paints will arrive tomorrow so I can start working on them. Here's to hoping! :drinks:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Your running out of time for the painting challenge.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Kob. I think this is gonna be great! I cant wait to see these guys all painted up. I shall be watching this space 




djinn24 said:


> Your running out of time for the painting challenge.



Isnt there like a week left to post?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Thi should be good! Decided on a Company yet or are you going to go with the standard Red Shoulder Trim 3rd Company?


LTP said:


> Isnt there like a week left to post?


Yeah but that's only 168 hrs or 10,080 minutes- hardly any time at all to get 5 models painted.

Oh god and if we take off 10 hrs per day for sleeping and other things that the weak need to do that only leaves 98 hrs....shit Kob get to work.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey I am trying to motivate him! Better for him to start with 168 hours then for him to go oh fuck with 6-8 hours left! 

So  and bite me!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Yeah but that's only 168 hrs or 10,080 minutes- hardly any time at all to get 5 models painted.
> 
> Oh god and if we take off 10 hrs per day for sleeping and other things that the weak need to do that only leaves 98 hrs....shit Kob get to work.


I'm in a similar position atm, barely done any painting on my 5 man squad.

So, I have 168 hours

- 49 hours for sleep
- 40 hours work
- 3 hours commuting
- 15 hours playing lego with my son
-15 hours playing baby necromunda (dollhouses) with my daughter
-12 hours making sweet (possibly attempted) love to my wife
-7 hours posting crap on heresy
-10 hours for films

I only have 17 hours to finish painting - argh 

Anyway....on topic:

I've always fancied doing a white scars army, or a successor bike chapter, so i cannot wait to see this.

Hoping it's every bit as well executed and inspirational as the Iron Lords :victory:


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Thi should be good! Decided on a Company yet or are you going to go with the standard Red Shoulder Trim 3rd Company?


I am thinking 3rd company, but I might try 5th company (black shoulder pad trims), they won't look too different to regular white scars, still be recognisable, but different too. 

Quick note, the first bits I need to paint these guys have arrived, and their base coats are on! Hopefully the rest of the bits will arrive tomorrow (with my new natural light lamp to help painting), so stay tuned, more is most definitely on it's way.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay guys, here we go, the first ever fully white space marine i've ever painted:




























Like I said in the army challenge thread, i've learnt a lot from painting white, and will be changing my approach to painting white for the rest of them, to hopefully get a bit of a better finish. The left hand, aswell as some seam joint areas need better definition, but that should come with the new approach i'm going to try tomorrow. I'm still pretty happy with the first outcome, so hopefully I can build on this guy.

Let me know any C&C


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Kobrakai said:


> Okay guys, here we go, the first ever fully white space marine i've ever painted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good dude. 

I have some suggestions though.

I'd maybe try using a lighter shadow colour. The straight black makes it look a little cartoon like. A grey based colour would be good.

Where you've painted the red stripes and such, I'd line them with your armour shade colour and highlight their edges with orange also.

For a first fully white marine major kudos dude. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey reaper.

Thanks mate, appreciate the feedback.

The black lining I admit was something as a stop gap for the shading because of the problems I was having with the original technique. If you look at the helmet around the top rim, I used the new technique and is a lot softer? What do you think?

And I was wondering how best to line the red designs, so now i'll edge them with the light red one side, and then a grey on the other edge to define them.

Thanks mate.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Kobrakai said:


> Hey reaper.
> 
> Thanks mate, appreciate the feedback.
> 
> ...


It's a little hard to tell at first, but the top of the head does look softer.

The technique I use (although I only really paint small areas of white)

Base of astronomican grey

Wash of badab black

Layer up the white. 

For an example, see the helmet of the test terminator in my Red Scorpions log :grin:

How are you shading at the moment? is it straight black or a micron pen? 

If so, I'd suggest maybe washing the recesses with badab black in the early stages. It will dry as a more grey colour because of the light base, and should give you a softer shade.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I currently wash the recesses over a white basecoat, then build up two grey colours until I start using white, and then layer it until a relatively uniform look. The problem was after a few coats, sadly the definition would go on the recesses, which I then micron pen'd. 

This time around i'm going to do the same first steps, then when I get a decent white coverage, re-wash the recesses again and then touch up around the areas.

Hopefully will keep the edging softer and keep a nice shade of white.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Kobrakai said:


> I currently wash the recesses over a white basecoat, then build up two grey colours until I start using white, and then layer it until a relatively uniform look. The problem was after a few coats, sadly the definition would go on the recesses, which I then micron pen'd.
> 
> This time around i'm going to do the same first steps, then when I get a decent white coverage, re-wash the recesses again and then touch up around the areas.
> 
> Hopefully will keep the edging softer and keep a nice shade of white.


Yeah the biggest problem with white is to keep everything tidy, can be a major pain in the ass. 

Look forward to new results :grin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good Kob! Reaper pretty much said everything I would have in regards to painting white so I won't repeat it. For the first test mini he is banging! Looking forward to further progress.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> Looking good Kob! Reaper pretty much said everything I would have in regards to painting white so I won't repeat it. For the first test mini he is banging! Looking forward to further progress.


I am the Criticism Ninja :victory:

What sort of list are you thinking of running Kob?


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks again guys for the input. Hopefully I can try technique number two today and get another photo up. With the shading so prominent on the initial wash I might even try and paint the white layers directly over the said wash. Would save time and would be less layers of paint on the model so would limit the thickness of the overall finish.

Either way i'll let you know.



imm0rtal reaper said:


> What sort of list are you thinking of running Kob?


I'm going to run a majority bike force obviously, but this is just a starting squad to get used to painting white (and to start the army challenge off). I got some pretty cool plans once i've got the white technique down.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, looks good . Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Alright guys, the second scar is painted. He just needs his transfers applied and the base touched up and flocked.


















The lighting is on the darkside I know, but you see the soft shading on the white, and the texture of the white too, so i'm happy with how the photos came out as they help prove a point.

Again, learnt more today from painting white, and the new approach is definitely one I prefer over the one I did yesterday. I'm going to finish the squad using this technique, then simple green the first guy once the month is up and I have some extra time to finish the squad. I think as a squad these guys will look good. (Hopefully)

Hopefully when the weekend is here the squad will be done and I will be able to get some natural light photos of the squad.

Anyway, enough banter. Will get another guy done tomorrow hopefully. Catch you then!


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice work Kobrakai! The white looks very good and the armour is well defined. +rep


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I definitely like the second marine better. The transitions from between the white and the recesses are much smoother and more defined. Excellent work man! Gonna be a sweet looking army.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Obviously the photo isn't great but it does look to be an improvement in terms of shading. 

There seems to be a little bit of wash overspill on the marines right shoulder trim. 

Also I'd consider going a step lighter with your highlights on the red, make it pop a little more.

I would also recommend painting a lighter colour on one half of the lenses, add a dot of white and get some gloss varnish on there to make it look more lens like. 

Other than those minor points its looking good man. Keep it up.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks guys, appreciate the kind words.

Reaper: The dimlight doesn't give the models extra highlights any showing. The lenses do have two shades of red and a white dot on the end, just the angle of the shot doesn't help  I will admit on the red needing one more highlight, i'll get a medium orange tone and just hit the edges.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

so...when is this army going on ebay?:laugh:

nice start so far Kob


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Good stuff man, keep it up! Love following your threads! gets me motivated do my lot.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

I am pretty excite about this thread. When I finish my four WIP Fantasy armies I want to try a Marine force wit hevery squad from a differant chanpter, and White Scars was one. I hope to learn from what you are doing here and not have such a steep curve when I try!

Looking good.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, nice work, keep it up .


----------

